# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Manantialles de Almonacid

## NoRegistrado

Esta mañana, muy temprano, he tenido que desplazarme para supervisar un trabajo en ese pueblo de Guadalajara, he tenido a la vista, la central nuclear José Cabrera en desmantelamiento, estaba trabajando en una planta de recuperación que han hecho enfrente. Una vez terminado, era rápido, hemos ido a tomar unos cafés en un hostal del pueblo, y de una parte veía salir como humo. Hablaba con el dueño de la planta recuperadora, y no podía quitar ojo a esa especie de niebla o humo que salía de continuo. Nos hemos despedido y me he acercado.
Para mi sorpresa, era la niebla que producía el manadero de un antigüo lavadero del pueblo. El agua salía a razón de unos 18-20.000 l/h, calculado a ojímetro con una sencilla pelotilla de papel y midiendo el chorro. La razón es que el agua del manadero, sale de la tierra a 17º, lo medí porque llevaba mi maleta de tester y en el exterior estábamos a 1º.
He metido las manos un rato y daba gusto, la verdad. En la gasolinera me han dicho que en el término municipal hay al menos 5 manantiales iguales o con caudales superiores y que se juntan con otros manaderos de los pueblos vecinos, formando un arroyo que desemboca en el Tajo con un caudal prácticamente contínuo en invierno y verano, incluso en épocas de sequía. Ese arroyo lleva un caudal suficiente para haber mantenido durante años una piscifactoría de truchas en Zorita, que está al lado.
Tengo que volver con mejor tiempo y visitarlo.
 Aunque la foto es mala, se puede apreciar la niebla que se formaba.


Aquí mejor:


La entrada del manadero al lavadero


La salida hacia el arroyo. El agua era, por supuesto, cristalina.


Me llevé un bote por curiosidad y, ya a 20º, le medí 8,3 de ph, TDS 623, fosfatos 0,01, y una dureza total de 40º franceses. No he encontrado amonia nitrato, ni otros de los contaminantes más comunes. No es un agua contaminada, pero su dureza es muy alta. Si la gente la utiliza para uso doméstico, debe tratarla. No me extraña que los ribereños la paguen tan cara, ahora me explico en parte el por qué.

Saludos. Miguel

----------

albertillovernel (25-ene-2014)

----------


## albertillovernel

que maravilla... ¿cuantas de estas surgencias, que eran patrimonio común e impagable, no habrán sucumbido por la avaricia de unos pocos y sus muy particulares intereses económicos?

----------

NoRegistrado (25-ene-2014)

----------


## NoRegistrado

En otros sitios, bastantes Alberto. Aquí algo menos porque en los últimos años han vivido más del ladrillo y la obra pública. Pero la situación general habría sido apropiárselo, claro.

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

